# Dad bought PEA PUFFERS?!



## darrenkyuan (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys,

Today my dad bought home two adorable Pea Puffers for our 10 gallon freshwater tank which contains a few guppies, obese long-finned danios, bumblebee snails and a few cute suckerfish (I have no idea what kind, they're pretty small and have a body shape similar that make them look like tiny electric rays) my dad calls "Spotty" and "Dots". We've put the Pea Puffers into a breeding box for guppies which was vacant, will I be able to release the puffers into my tank? Or will they become aggressive and attack my other fish? I also have no idea what these cute little guys eat, I've fed them some bloodworms and crushed up flakes. Hopefully someone can help me with this, we haven't taken care of this kind of fish before!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

No. They are quite aggressive and 2 by themselves would need about a 10 gallon tank with nothing else in them (they require about 6 gallons each). They eat snails and love to peck at long fins so I would not recommend you house them in your tank.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

agreed with the above


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

...........x3


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 7 in a 15 gallon column tank. They eat only live or frozen foods. About the only thing you can put with them are ottos.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

i had 7 in a 8 gallon nano before they did fine until i traded them in i had some wood and plants and they each took a territory... didnt see any fighting, fed them frozen brine shrimps


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

are they brackish?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Freshwater


----------



## aquaticnovice604 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol there monsters


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

aquaticnovice604 said:


> lol there monsters


But cute little monsters. :lol: I'd get them their own 10g.


----------



## darrenkyuan (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh my god, these little cuties are really that mean? wow!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

They really can be that mean. Otos and shrimp are recommended tankmates, but I wouldn't trust them with expensive shrimp.

Dwarf Puffers : Home


----------



## jaekwong (Jul 9, 2013)

This just put a tear in my lady's eye. Shes been wanting dwarf puffers with our tetra and guppies fora while now. LoL I love the comments in this thread. cute monsters....


----------



## darrenkyuan (Jul 15, 2013)

Okay, so I've decided to test these puffers and put them in my tank with my tetras and guppies  They've been doing great in there, havent bitten anyone or starved to death, they've actually been eating our endless supply of baby snails which is a huge bonus! my mom hates those little snails and throws them into the garbage when she finds them in our tank lol.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

pea puffers + long fins or snails =puffer lunch


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

do you mind if I ask where you got them from, i'm looking for some also, but everyone seems to be sold out around me.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

oops double post, sorry


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Fish Facts: Dwarf Puffer | The Aquarium Corner

check that link out very interesting!! where did you get them I want some now!! LOL


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Tazzy_toon said:


> do you mind if I ask where you got them from, i'm looking for some also, but everyone seems to be sold out around me.


I've seen them at island pets unlimited and aquariums west within the last week. Also, KingEd had them ~3 weeks ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Tazzy_toon said:


> do you mind if I ask where you got them from, i'm looking for some also, but everyone seems to be sold out around me.


petland in poco has a bunch in right now. they are super healthy and from what i can gather a very good price


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Noahs Pet Ark has them as well in Vancouver


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

One day, you mark my words,..I too will have a tank load of theses lol


----------



## darrenkyuan (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha  Dad bought the puffers from Roger's Aquatics. I went to Island Pets in Richmond but they were quite expensive! At least 2 bucks more than the ones at Rogers.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I got mine yesterday at aquarium west for [email protected] 9.69 good deal!! some very good deals at that store first time there!! a little hard keeping the fellow helping me to pay attention some fish not even were taking to front counter?? still in bags in back?? good prices!! [email protected] black gost knifes for 20.00 wow! 2 albino bichers for 22.00 score!!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration, got 4 yesterday at the petland in poco, they are the cutest things every. I put them in with my tetras and right now it's the cardinal tetras being nippy at feeding time and they got my cardinal shrimp, other then that, they are very entertaining and as soon as they see anyone come near the tank they some to the front of the tank in a real hurry.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> they are the cutest things every. I put them in with my tetras


 Keep us updated on how it goes. I will be interested. I have a tank of seven puffers but am afraid to put anything in with them.

By the way Tazzy, let me know if you want any plants.


----------

